# Looking for a teacher in the GTA



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

After spending more than 20 years wanting to play, I bought my first acoustic on March 1. I have been learning since about mid March. My teacher and I pretty much parted ways mid June. Am looking for somebody in the GTA (I am in Brampton, but don't mind driving). Let me know if you can help me out.

Many thanks,

LJ


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

talk to luca gagliano - [email protected] - he's a great player and an awesome guy! - he was a student of mine for years and whenever i have a student moving to the GTA, he's the first teacher i recommend!


----------



## peter benn (Mar 29, 2007)

I know a few teachers here, too. I'll also give you a free lesson, no strings attached, if I have the time.

Peter


----------

